# Teen's Weight loss Group



## QuintinsMommy

Hope I'm not alone :haha:
so I gained 70lbs while pregnant and have 20lbs to loose 
I've been stuck the last few weeks at 158lbs hopefully others are in the same boat as me:haha:



Monday Weigh ins 
1st week purple. 2nd week green.
*Name*- *Start Weight* - * Goal* -* lost *
Preggoeggo- 158lbs - 137lbs - (49lbs lost pre-group) - 0lbs  - 2lbs - 1lbs - +1lb:( - Olbs- 0lbs -

surprisebump_x - 152lbs-128lbs - 1lbs -3lbs - 1/2lb - 1lb-

Kimbobaloobob - 196lbs - 162lbs - (lost pre-group 11lbs)  -1lbs- +2.5 -

JoJo16- 140lbs -  114lbs- 0lbs - 1lbs- - 2lbs -0lbs -

Lauraxamy - 128lbs -114lbs - 2lbs - 0lbs- 3lbs


Jas029 - 180LBS - No goal haha - (lost pre-group 25lbs) - 4lbs- 3lbs - 2lbs- 2lbs


Tasha41 - 140lbs - 115lbs - 0lbs - 2lbs- -3lbs- +1lb - 0lbs - 2lbs -

Amygwen - 173lbs - 135 (29lbs lost pre-group) +1lb - 2lbs


----------



## JessdueJan

Oooo I'm joining :o) Not sure how much I'm wanting to lose yet...going to weigh myself tomorrow evening and then get a ticker set up :) I like this group...altho I'm not a teen, I'm 20 but I like to hang out with you teens if that's ok xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea im almost 20 lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im 20 too, but still feel like am 19.

Welcome to join the thread thats already underway that im doing :)

I put on 4st, with my first, didnt burn any off, got preg with #2 another 2 stone on.
Almost lost 3st :)

Good luck.


----------



## JoJo16

i hoping to loose around 20lb aswell. im pretty sure i easily put on 4st!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm not sure what I want to do! It's my tummy it's yucky, when I sit down it's horrible I look pregnant but somehow when I stand it doesnt look so bad which means my jeans are ok standng up but when I sit down my belly hangs over and my jeans digs in grr! I want it more toned but not sure how much weight to lose at the same time. I need to weigh myself again tommorow and see what my weight is currently at :thumbup:


----------



## JoJo16

im the same as you laura
whenever i sit down it just hangs over everywhere! i need to exercise.
i like eating shit though lol!! i have no will power :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

me too! 
i LOVE crap food!

I made this group hoping it will help me push myself ! lol


----------



## IzzyAnt88

I posted this to someone else but I hope it can help here too..!!

I don't know if they have these in your area but my husband is 315 lbs and has only ever had success loosing weight when he goes to a fitness bootcamp ( a personal trainer gets a group together 5 mornings a week ) where they do intense interval training AND he gets enough sleep AND he eats 5 - 6 times a day. Those are both key. I read a study that they compared 2 groups.. one group did interval training for 30 minutes and the other ran for 40 minutes. I forget what the average weight lost was for the interval training but let's say 15 lbs. Meanwhile the group that ran lost NOTHING. Weight loss can be SOO hard but I feel that interval training with a group trainer + enough sleep + 6 healthy meals a day is REALLY the "secret key." Husband actually just quit his job and one big main reason for it is to dedicate his time to loosing weight once and for all (he has a 4pm-1am schedule right now and so keeping up with the class, the meals and the sleep is just impossible). But before back when he had a normal schedule he lost 15 pounds in one 6 week session plus alot of inches (because pounds is not the only thing that matters!) whereas before when going to the gym he never lost even 1 pound. The class also helps because it forces you to get up and exercise at an exact time and 5x a week because you are paying for the class. They are not too expensive he pays around $200 (U.S.) for a 6 week session. $120 when he has shorter sessions. That is like the same cost as 1-2 private classes with the trainer lol. Plus the trainer knows exactly what to do and works all your muscles and is REALLY effective.. I took one session with him before and believe me it is HARD... but it works... lol

Oh and one more thing you have to have protein after you work out.. the thing is to have a big meal in the morning after working out. They say that your biggest meal should be at breakfast, and then the rest of them smaller meals throughout the day. When my husband was loosing the most weight he would have eggs + protein shake + wheat bread with peanut butter. Then he has chicken for lunch. Usually with tomato and avocado on wheat bread. Fruit for snacks. And chicken & brown rice again for dinner. Sometimes cereal for breakfast. Sometimes ham sandwiches for snacks. But that is pretty much all he eats..! No soda, lots of water mixed with orange juice b/c neither of us can stand drinking just water plain lol.

When he dedicated himself for 6 weeks he lost 15 lbs the first time he had EVER lost any weight. When he started his new schedule and started slacking on what he ate, and started missing meals, and started not getting enough sleep, missing workouts, etc. he did not loose ANY weight and in fact gained 5 pounds back. It can be VERY frustrating. But so he is going to go back to exactly what worked before. Just an example that I hope can help someone else..!!!

Good Luck..!!!!


----------



## jelix9408

i wanna join!
i have ALOT of weight to lose! 
ive always been a big girl 
and finally starting losing weight before i got knocked up lol.
i lost 70lbs in 3 months . i was going to a gym at the time 
BUT i dont have the money for that now 
so im trying to get into a routine of walking twice a day for 30-45 minutes 
once in the morning and once at night. 
cutting out soda and to much junk food lol. 
and eating smaller portions lol. 

suck i havent started the walking yet 
rainy season just started and im in miami which its always raining arounf this time of the year! lol


----------



## Maddiee

I have weight to lose too :)
I'm not sure how much weight I gained during pregnancy, I wasn't game enough to check. 
Since all you girls work in pounds and ounces, I converted it on my phone and I weigh 198 lbs. That's shocking. 
I'm hoping to lose at least 4 St. [Stones?] (Its so hard to remember to type the right format )
Anyway, my parents have a treadmill so I guess I'll just borrow that :D


----------



## Lauraxamy

I just don't have the motavation, i'll go on walks but theres only so much walking will do. I never seem to have time for anything like the gym lol and the people there make me feel stupid :blush:


----------



## Maddiee

I agree Laura. Gym's have make me nervous, always have - always will. So being able to use the treadmill will help a lot now :)
I'm hoping this group will help me...FX'ed.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Weighed myself yesterday... Im 10stone 12. :( got 2 stone i need 2 loose :thumbup: 

Someone fancy sending some motivation over in this direction? :haha:

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay everyone :)
if you could just leave me a msg here like 

Preggoeggo - 160lbs Goal-137lbs

so I can put in the OP, then we can do a weekly or bi-weekly weigh in?


----------



## Maddiee

Sure, but I'm ahead of you guys - time wise. 
Its midnight here so i cant exactly weigh myself now. I will do it first thing tomorrow morning. Will that be okay?


----------



## jovigirl93

I got weighed yesterday...Im 165lbs..
At the end of pregnancy I was 190...soo I lost 25lbs so far
Goal is 135lbs


----------



## amandad192

Okay my current weight is 115lb. And my target weight is 98lb (7 stone). My main goal is to get back into my size 8 jeans which means loosing about 3 inches off my waist. I put on weight before getting pregnant. 3 years ago I was just 86lb and tightly in size 4 jeans which now I think was way too thin. Size 8 would make me very happy.

ETA: I think weighing day should be bi-weekly.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

supriseBump_x said:


> Weighed myself yesterday... Im 10stone 12. :( got 2 stone i need 2 loose :thumbup:
> 
> Someone fancy sending some motivation over in this direction? :haha:
> 
> xxx

is okay if i change stone to pounds?

everyone else vote bi-weekly weigh ins?


----------



## babynewbie

i dont actually own a set of scales!! always kinda ignored my weight/body issues, but now its got to the point where i need to change!! so tomorrow im off to the shops to buy some scales (ill walk there ;)) and hopefully with the help and support of you girls ill get somewhere!!


----------



## supriseBump_x

PreggoEggo said:


> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> Weighed myself yesterday... Im 10stone 12. :( got 2 stone i need 2 loose :thumbup:
> 
> Someone fancy sending some motivation over in this direction? :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> is okay if i change stone to pounds?
> 
> everyone else vote bi-weekly weigh ins?Click to expand...

Yeaaa :) change away :) I have no idea how 2 convert it tho :haha: xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

14 lbs to 1st ;)
but im joining if you dont mind :) well not much choise ill just barge in anyway :haha:
i started at 14st so i have to do maths now :dohh: 196LB
and have lost 11lb so far, but my wii fit has ran out of batteries so cant weigh myself :dohh: unless i pinch them oout of russels night light for now.....
and i have a mini target of 168lb which was my pre preg weight but i want too loose more :D


----------



## JoJo16

heyy i didnt weigh myself in preg but last time not long ago i was 9 stone 10 ish (il check for sure 2moz) sorry rome i cant do pounds but u can change it :D and i would like to be 8 stone again. im on a mission to fit into my size 8 jeans and actually look good in them. i kept sayin il stop eating crap but i couldnt do it and kept putting it off so im hoping i can do it with you girls :)
i put my belly bar back in today and im hoping il actually look good enough to feel confident having my tum out :) xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

current - 136
want to be - 114 
i think


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm proud I've already lost some more weight after weighing myself today (probably sweating it out in this heat in my boiling hot house thats like a sauna) but this is my next goal..

Lauraxamy - 128lbs Goal-114lbs


----------



## glitterbomb

Name- Lindsay aka Glitterbomb

Start Weight - 140 

Goal - 105 ( pre preg weight )

lost- 20


----------



## glitterbomb

jelix9408 said:


> i wanna join!
> i have ALOT of weight to lose!
> ive always been a big girl
> and finally starting losing weight before i got knocked up lol.
> i lost 70lbs in 3 months . i was going to a gym at the time
> BUT i dont have the money for that now
> so im trying to get into a routine of walking twice a day for 30-45 minutes
> once in the morning and once at night.
> cutting out soda and to much junk food lol.
> and eating smaller portions lol.
> 
> suck i havent started the walking yet
> rainy season just started and im in miami which its always raining arounf this time of the year! lol

try walk away the pounds you can do it indoor anytime :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay updated! 

so what are you doing to try to lose the weight? 

I failed yesterday, hardy exercised, and ate LOTS of pizza :(


----------



## supriseBump_x

It was so sunny this morning, I took my dog and Riley for a walk this morning :D but then i had a strawberry cheese cake pudding thing... 
Need to go to asda to get some healthy food in the house :thumbup: 
Was planning a walk down the beach later, but it looks like it might rain :( xxx


----------



## Maddiee

PreggoEggo said:


> okay everyone :)
> if you could just leave me a msg here like
> 
> Preggoeggo - 160lbs Goal-137lbs
> 
> so I can put in the OP, then we can do a weekly or bi-weekly weigh in?

Maddiee - Start: 198lbs Goal: 143lbs

I'd prefer a weekly weigh in but whatever works for the majority of people :) 
I'm happy either way.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya i prefer weekly too


----------



## Maddiee

It would just be convenience that's all. So I'd only have to worry about doing it once a week. Cause then you could pick a day and I'll make sure I post it on the _*right*_ day. haha but like I said, I'm happy either way :haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm trying to walk everyday and keep an eye on what I eat without eating stupidly like eating stuff like what my OH calls rabbit food lol. I really need to get the wii fit up and running and do some stuff on there soon.


----------



## JoJo16

i walk everyday for atleast 20/30 mins and it doesnt seem to be doing much for me :( im getting the wii fit out and im gona get a dance mat. im also planning on doing the special K diet eating two bowls and then having dinner, WITH NO SNACKING because thats my main problem!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Sophie snack on healthy things :) like fruit and Veg :thumbup: Im munching on cucumber, carrott & red pepper sticks with dips and bread sticks :) xxxx


----------



## Jas029

End of pregnancy:180lbs gained 50lbs.. a few days after.. 177lbs.. (after giving birth to a almost 7lbs.. screwed up)
Lost so far.. 25/50 I'm like 155.. I keep telling myself eat smaller portions more often and healthier crap.. then I end up wolfing down a whole pizza and telling myself they shouldn't make food taste so good because you know if you save it for later to eat it won't taste so good being reheated when its amazing fresh :(

ETA:Also, I don't have a goal.. just what ever makes me look better :(


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well us girlies from the uk dont have to worry about eating and exercising at the moment... just sweat it up. well i got completely pissed last night :haha: my mum had russell so me a nd the oh planned to get drunk and :sex: :haha: but we both got so drink we konked out on the sofa lol so i had a huge fry up this morning to cure the hang over and the diet starts tomorow :D


----------



## JoJo16

yea thats a good idea lauren i jus have no will power lol!!

well i had a massive bbq today and ate way to much and gona have a big bowl of something yummy later and my diet is startin 2moz for sure!! iv brought my special K so no gettin out of it now :haha:

what day are we weighing? xx


----------



## JoJo16

kim u actually made me LOL x


----------



## tasha41

I want to lose 25-35lbs. 

I would love to lose like 50 but I think 25-35 is healthier and more realistic.

I bought a Wii Fit yesterday... been doing yoga... my total time today & yesterday is 1hr 27min... and wow, I can feel it in my abs/hips/bum/upper arms.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yay for wii fit, i think monday is a good day for weigh in cause if someone (probly 9/10 times will be me) has a bad week then monday is a new week and a new start... or could use be a sunday night?


----------



## JoJo16

tasha41 said:


> I want to lose 25-35lbs.
> 
> I would love to lose like 50 but I think 25-35 is healthier and more realistic.
> 
> I bought a Wii Fit yesterday... been doing yoga... my total time today & yesterday is 1hr 27min... and wow, I can feel it in my abs/hips/bum/upper arms.

its amazing how one board can get you working so hard! i like doing the hula hoop thing but im rubbish and just look like a muppet ahaha


----------



## JoJo16

kimbobaloobob said:


> yay for wii fit, i think monday is a good day for weigh in cause if someone (probly 9/10 times will be me) has a bad week then monday is a new week and a new start... or could use be a sunday night?

im up for weighing myself in the morning lol im bound to be lighter!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yeah aslong as everyone agrees..... i love the hula ive just unlocked the 10 minute one, must hay i havent attempted it though...
im sure there is a way online we can connect them all... anyone know about it cause theres 3 or 4 of us who have them...


----------



## hopeandpray

wii-fits are great! i dropped a dress size in about 3 weeks by going on it at least 30 min a day and cutting down on snacking. btw i'm a teen but will just be popping in every now and then as i'm not trying to lose any weight just get in shape and gain some muscle!


----------



## Lauraxamy

It's too hot to be jogging or jumping around trying to lose weight lol :cry: I went to the beach today and made the most of it and decided to go on a walk while there so I didn't feel like I'd done nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

wish i lived near a beach, i took russell llandudno last week thinking he could have his first time on there... and when i got there i remembered its a pebbled beach :dohh:. 
my mum had brought a 3ft deep 12 ft wide swimming pool a couple of days ago and its great, we had a hula hoop competition in to today and guess what my grandest toptal was :)

Spoiler
3


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol just realised where not far from each other :dohh: which beach do you go?


----------



## tasha41

hopeandpray said:


> wii-fits are great! i dropped a dress size in about 3 weeks by going on it at least 30 min a day and cutting down on snacking. btw i'm a teen but will just be popping in every now and then as i'm not trying to lose any weight just get in shape and gain some muscle!

Thanks that is super encouraging!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jas029

I don't have a wii fit but I used my friends a couple years back.. I loved the hula hoop one too  I was sooo good at it!


----------



## tasha41

I'm good at the hula hoop too,

It's the f*cking advanced step I can't get :rofl:

Did more running on it and some stepping tonight.


REALLLY want to go get an Oreo ice cream sandwich thing :dohh:


----------



## JoJo16

i can do the advanced step lol  :D 

I AM OFFICIALLY ON A DIET! as of today i will no longer be eating crap or snacking on it. i need to drop 2 dress sizes and i WILL achieve my goal.
that is all :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well im just waiting for my mum to get in so i can pinch some batterys :haha: then i shall weigh :).


----------



## supriseBump_x

I havent used my wii fit since i got it at xmas :dohh: will have to get it out when the lil guys sleeping :) xxx


----------



## BunnyFace

Ooo i think im going to have to join in! Im 124lbs now, or atleast was about a week ago. Bet i've put on weight some how :dohh:
My goal weight is 7 and a half stone which i believe is 105lbs :) I've only lost 5lbs, im a bit rubbish, need to do some walking :dohh::blush:


----------



## Jas029

BunnyFace said:


> Ooo i think im going to have to join in! Im 124lbs now, or atleast was about a week ago. Bet i've put on weight some how :dohh:
> My goal weight is 7 and a half stone which i believe is 105lbs :) I've only lost 5lbs, im a bit rubbish, need to do some walking :dohh::blush:

124lbs?
ENVIOUS!
I haven't been that small in years..


----------



## tasha41

I want to be 124lbs!! That's about the size I was when I got knocked up haha


----------



## Jas029

I was 120 for a long time then suddenly I was 130.. I think I was between 130-135 around the time I got preggo


----------



## tasha41

Similar to here, I gained 10lbs then got pregnant :wacko: So I actually have more weight to lose than I gained in my pregnancy (I lost 30 out of 40lbs though.. I've lost it all but gained back 10.. so I am still 20 over :dohh:) if I want to get back to the weight I think I looked best at.. ack. I wish I was rich and could just get some liposuction here and there


----------



## Jas029

:rofl: you don't need it, Tasha!


----------



## tasha41

At least with lipo I'd be guaranteed to lose it in the spots I want, I'm not ready to give up my boobies or my bum (my butt was sooo flat before I was pregnant!!)... but my inner thighs, pooch and upper arms could use it! And face.


----------



## JoJo16

well im pissed because i weigh more than i thought i did and have put a few pounds on.

rome can u change my start weight to 10st please. x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep so you want your weights in stone?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hmm I can buy wii fit if I don't buy food. lmao


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol, thats a good and responsible sacrifice :p


----------



## BunnyFace

Jas029 said:


> BunnyFace said:
> 
> 
> Ooo i think im going to have to join in! Im 124lbs now, or atleast was about a week ago. Bet i've put on weight some how :dohh:
> My goal weight is 7 and a half stone which i believe is 105lbs :) I've only lost 5lbs, im a bit rubbish, need to do some walking :dohh::blush:
> 
> 124lbs?
> ENVIOUS!
> I haven't been that small in years..Click to expand...

im only 5ft 4 though! :) plus the jelly belly makes me look bigger :( although someone said today i got my figure back quickly (had LO 3 weeks ago) made my day :happydance:


----------



## hopeandpray

well not having any food would make you skinny anyway :haha: i know what you mean tasha i wish you could choose where you lost fat from. the front of my thighs are fat, the front! ppl thing i'm nuts when i say that but when i point it out to them they see it. probably should stop pointing it out :blush: but if i lose weight it'll just come off my boobs and i can't afford to lose anything form tht area :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im doing Carmen Electra's Fit to Strip workout. lol you can tell its going great caust its playing and on bnb


----------



## tasha41

I have the Carmen Electra work out videos too haha. I feel like an idiot doing them though, I like Richard Simmons better!!


----------



## Jas029

BunnyFace said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BunnyFace said:
> 
> 
> Ooo i think im going to have to join in! Im 124lbs now, or atleast was about a week ago. Bet i've put on weight some how :dohh:
> My goal weight is 7 and a half stone which i believe is 105lbs :) I've only lost 5lbs, im a bit rubbish, need to do some walking :dohh::blush:
> 
> 124lbs?
> ENVIOUS!
> I haven't been that small in years..Click to expand...
> 
> im only 5ft 4 though! :) plus the jelly belly makes me look bigger :( although someone said today i got my figure back quickly (had LO 3 weeks ago) made my day :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm 5'4 too!! And I had him 3 months ago!
Urgh you make me so jealous :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:@Carmen Electra
Rome, Maybe you should follow her real "videos" that would give you a good work out :winkwink:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:haha:


----------



## JoJo16

PreggoEggo said:


> yep so you want your weights in stone?

nooo you can put it in pounds i just didnt know what it was lol. xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

kimbobaloobob said:


> lol just realised where not far from each other :dohh: which beach do you go?

Haha I went to Black rock sands in Wales, didn't take us too long to get there but yeah not near enough to go all the time :(


----------



## Lauraxamy

I need some motivation, I promised myself I would start doing the wii fit and doing sit ups this week, have I? NOPE! Gr lol


----------



## kimbobaloobob

same :( my brother got me a huge black willy rock from black pool and as its novelty having one that big i cant keep my hands off it so ive failed lol


----------



## JoJo16

im not doing too well either lmao!! i dont have the will power to say no to nice food and then i moan that i hate the way i look!!!

rome iv worked it out im 140lb and id like to be 112lb xx


----------



## Jas029

Ive cut down my portions alotttt last few days... its a start :thumbup:



kimbobaloobob said:


> same :( my brother got me a huge black willy rock from black pool and as its novelty having one that big i cant keep my hands off it so ive failed lol

........:rofl:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Iv been 'forgetting' to eat... :haha: Ooops. 
Had a healthy lunch today and did loads of walking, came home and ate a share pack of munchies :dohh: xxx

Come on Ladieeees :dance: lets loose some weight :thumbup: We need to look good for the summer ;)


----------



## Jas029

My meal so far today: Small bowl of frosted flakes, yogurt and cheese and turkey(no bread, no sauce) :thumbup:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i cant even remember what ive eaten today very well, i know i had yogurt and fruit, a chicken and salad bap and chips garlic brread and beans, dont think ive actually nibbled today...
but ive walked to the libary and finally got me and russell registered and them walked into town :D but i caught the bus back :dohh: but the point is i didnt drive so that makes it ok :)


----------



## Jas029

I was doing good.. Small meals alot.. I had a little tiny cinnamon bun and my dad made spaghetti &meatballs (I haven't had it since I was pregnant!!) I kinda pigged out a little on that :blush:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Still haven't been on the Wii fit, GR LAURA! Yesterday I went on two little walks, doing really bad at walking this week but I have an excuse lol even if it is a rubbish one, I came on my period and feel rubbish and I always feel sooo bloated so I'm not going to bother weighing myself either this week :dohh: 
For my meals yesterday I ate:
Cereals. Ham and salad wrap, innocent smoothie. Soup with wholemeal bread.
Snacks: Sunbite crisps, mars bar... :dohh: :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

whoo im going back slimming world tonight get motivated :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

Woo good luck at slimming world!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

booooo ive put on 4.5lb siince i last been. my goal for tomorow... get all my clean washing on my running machine


----------



## supriseBump_x

Weighed myself today... No change :grr: Least i aint put on i suppose :shrug: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

same no change, im gonna weigh in on monday! so everyone get their scales ready. lol


----------



## Maddiee

Sorry I haven't posted her for a while girls. 
I'm got a bad case of the flu. 
I haven't been eating as much as I normally would. The only reason I've been eating at all is to make sure my milk has enough nutrients in it for Charliee. 
I also haven't had a chance to weigh myself. 
I haven't read through the other posts, have we decided on the weigh in day/s is?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

it was kind of unaficially monday i think


----------



## Jas029

Now I want to weigh myself NOW..


----------



## Jas029

152?
:smug: (Assuming I was 155 before thats 3 pounds!!)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yay well done sweet :D i find out on wednesday what ive lost (or not lost :haha)


----------



## Jas029

After hanging out at a skake park all day (it was next to my cousins graduation party) combined with just getting out of the shower..

:cry: I don't know why I'm trying to lose weight its not like I'll look any better :cry:
MIGHT help the saggy belly and make me look a little better in a shirt but as soon as that shirt comes off everyone will run away...

I should just become fat that way my stretchmarks wont be so noticable and my boobs wont be so saggy and gross (or atleast have a cushion)

I hate my body :cry:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

jas you have a beautiful body, your body represents life and the wisdom you have gained through creating life, when you look at your body remember what it has done and been through and remember the result, you beautiful boy, who will love you no matter what you look like forever and always. And when you find the man who deserves you he will look at you and see nothing but beauty :hugs:


----------



## JoJo16

Jas029 said:


> After hanging out at a skake park all day (it was next to my cousins graduation party) combined with just getting out of the shower..
> 
> :cry: I don't know why I'm trying to lose weight its not like I'll look any better :cry:
> MIGHT help the saggy belly and make me look a little better in a shirt but as soon as that shirt comes off everyone will run away...
> 
> I should just become fat that way my stretchmarks wont be so noticable and my boobs wont be so saggy and gross (or atleast have a cushion)
> 
> I hate my body :cry:

aww jas you look great. it is alot harder to get your body back after a c section. its still not been that long and you did have a major operation. you will get how you want to look. my sister had 2 sections and her stretch marks were really really bad and she used bio oil twice a day for a few months and now there not even noticable i couldnt believe it. they say it took 9 months for your body to get like this so you should atleast give it 9 months to get back to normal. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Jas029 said:


> After hanging out at a skake park all day (it was next to my cousins graduation party) combined with just getting out of the shower..
> 
> :cry: I don't know why I'm trying to lose weight its not like I'll look any better :cry:
> MIGHT help the saggy belly and make me look a little better in a shirt but as soon as that shirt comes off everyone will run away...
> 
> I should just become fat that way my stretchmarks wont be so noticable and my boobs wont be so saggy and gross (or atleast have a cushion)
> 
> I hate my body :cry:

You look absolutely fine nobody would run a mile, a true man would look at you and see that. I think we all have days where we think 'Ughh god I look awful I'll never get my body back and nobody will want me' buttt give it chance hun, like the others have said it took 9 months for your body to get that way so give it a good few months to go back, be proud of your Mummy body because you have a gorgeous little boy out've it, it will go back in time hun, think positive, you can do this! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

kimbobaloobob said:


> it was kind of unaficially monday i think

yep its monday, so tomorrow, :thumbup:


----------



## Maddiee

Hmm okay. I'll try do it super early and post before its not too late here. :)


----------



## Jas029

:hugs: to all the girls
thanks that made me feel alittle better
I just ended up having a big breakdown last night =\


----------



## supriseBump_x

Urgh iv jjust ordered a Pizza with Nachos and Cheesy Garlic Bread :dohh: My diet officially starts tomorrow... Althought iv been saying that the past week :thumbup: :lol: xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

You're allowed to treat yourself lol! :haha: I've had a massive cooked breakfast and a sunday dinner today so I've eaten loads woops :blush:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

mmmmm nachos


----------



## Jas029

I went to ihop and ordered banana strawberry french toast with hashbrowns with cheese.. omgg
i ate the hashbrowns with cheese cause i lovee them but i had to bites of the french toast and was full.. my diet is making me hate big huge plates full of shit yay! but awe lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Okay Girlies 

Monday Weigh ins..
I'm at 
0lbs lost! :cry:
but nothing gained!
gonna have to step it up this week.


----------



## tasha41

I stayed the same too hun

It was too hot to work out... this week our AC is on though!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> :rofl:@Carmen Electra
> Rome, Maybe you should follow her real "videos" that would give you a good work out :winkwink:

I need a partner for that :cry: :haha:



JoJo16 said:


> im not doing too well either lmao!! i dont have the will power to say no to nice food and then i moan that i hate the way i look!!!
> 
> rome iv worked it out im 140lb and id like to be 112lb xx

updated 



tasha41 said:


> I stayed the same too hun
> 
> It was too hot to work out... this week our AC is on though!!

just noticed your not in the OP:wacko: whats your start and goal?


----------



## tasha41

Lol. Start is 140lbs :shy: Goal 115lbs


----------



## Jas029

No change.. I need a new scale


----------



## JoJo16

i think my wii fit is shit.

everytime i go on it, it says i have put on 2lb.
im going to go buy some scales this week because i really dont think its right.

its not only once it has said it its the last 4 times i have been on it!!

rome can you not update mine untill i get some scales please :D xxx


----------



## tasha41

^ My Wii fit does that too when I use it at night, then if I get on it in the morning I'm down :wacko:


----------



## Jas029

Yeah the wii fit scale isn't right. I got on my friends it said I was obese then tried again and I was fit


----------



## tasha41

Elyse is napping and I am soooo bored, we have mostly American TV here and it's the holiday so it's reruns of all the talk shows and marathons of reruns (ie: Hoarders, Cake Boss, CSI)... I did laundry etc but I am really feeling tempted to snack today!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> i think my wii fit is shit.
> 
> everytime i go on it, it says i have put on 2lb.
> im going to go buy some scales this week because i really dont think its right.
> 
> its not only once it has said it its the last 4 times i have been on it!!
> 
> rome can you not update mine untill i get some scales please :D xxx

yep :thumbup:



tasha41 said:


> Elyse is napping and I am soooo bored, we have mostly American TV here and it's the holiday so it's reruns of all the talk shows and marathons of reruns (ie: Hoarders, Cake Boss, CSI)... I did laundry etc but I am really feeling tempted to snack today!!

Hoarders is awesome! makes me wanna throw out everything i owen so I don't end up like that :haha:


----------



## JoJo16

atleast its not only mine then! 

stupid thing made me more determined to diet though saying i had pu on weight:haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

I'm joining!!! I've lost 19lbs so far so at my pre preg weight... i was always over weight!! so 21lb to lss til im at my ideal weight...not got good hopes for my weigh in this week tho!! 

good luck other teen girlies!


----------



## glitterbomb

PreggoEggo said:


> okay updated!
> 
> so what are you doing to try to lose the weight?
> 
> I failed yesterday, hardy exercised, and ate LOTS of pizza :(

I read in a book from the biggest loser that it's fine to pick one day a week and eat pretty much whatever you want, it actually confuses your metabolism and might make you lose weight faster! 

I eat 700-1000 cals a day and alternate walk away the poounds with pilates and yoga


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Panda_Ally said:


> I'm joining!!! I've lost 19lbs so far so at my pre preg weight... i was always over weight!! so 21lb to lss til im at my ideal weight...not got good hopes for my weigh in this week tho!!
> 
> good luck other teen girlies!

whats your start weight and goal?



glitterbomb said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> okay updated!
> 
> so what are you doing to try to lose the weight?
> 
> I failed yesterday, hardy exercised, and ate LOTS of pizza :(
> 
> I read in a book from the biggest loser that it's fine to pick one day a week and eat pretty much whatever you want, it actually confuses your metabolism and might make you lose weight faster!
> 
> I eat 700-1000 cals a day and alternate walk away the poounds with pilates and yogaClick to expand...

so I can't eat whatever I want all the time? :blush::haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

I can't weigh myself I'm not at home :( will have to do it next week when I'm back home. Don't think I'll of lost anything not done too well this week.


----------



## Panda_Ally

I would prefer not to post my weight lol :blush: I've lost 19lbs and have 21lb til goal weight. And then a bit more if i can! xxx


----------



## tasha41

So my wii said I lost nothing but my friend at work told me I looked like I lost last night.


----------



## hopeandpray

maybe you're gaining muscle, it's alot heavier than fat


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Panda_Ally said:


> I would prefer not to post my weight lol :blush: I've lost 19lbs and have 21lb til goal weight. And then a bit more if i can! xxx

okay updated OP for you. 

anyone who hasn't weighed in please let me know
if you go 3 weeks without a weigh in I'm removing your name from OP so its not full of people who aren't even using this group :thumbup:

hopefully I will lose this week :cry:


----------



## tasha41

I could go for a poutine.




And this is why I am fat lol, I never WANT to eat salad etc


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I have ice cream in my freezer, can't wait to eat it. lol 
I got that new president's choice sprinkle party cake(I hope canadain's know what im talking about I seen the damn commercial about 80 times the last week)


----------



## tasha41

Omg me too, my boyfriend loves tiger tail so he's really excited to be able to get it now lol


(I didn't eat poutine tonight BTW lol)


----------



## Jas029

Don't weigh with wii's! they're totally inaccurate.


----------



## faolan5109

I was 160 when I gave birth and I am now 137. I want to be 120 again lol


----------



## JoJo16

i got some scales and my wii did lie and i hadnt put on any or lost any.
got to step it up a bit and get losing. xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

my wiis never lied to me, you weigh heavier at night than you do in the morning and it depends on clothing, how long its been since you went toilet ect...


----------



## Lauraxamy

My wii has always seemed to be accurate but I usually use the scales as never have any batteries for the wii lol. I've had the best work out today :haha: had my little brothers that are 8 (twins) round and been on the massive trampoline and chasing them round having water fights with them all day, I'm exhausted :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ive lost 1lb this week :( soo annoyed with it, but everything is against me loosing weight atm, maybe tmi but i havent been number 2 in 4 days, my monthly is 1 week late and ive no spare money get fruit in ect as my oh has just started a new job so waiting for tax credits come through and to top it of i got my hopes up with my monthly being a week late just to test today and get a negative :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

faolan5109 said:


> I was 160 when I gave birth and I am now 137. I want to be 120 again lol

added you, you will be at your goal soon :thumbup:



kimbobaloobob said:


> ive lost 1lb this week :( soo annoyed with it, but everything is against me loosing weight atm, maybe tmi but i havent been number 2 in 4 days, my monthly is 1 week late and ive no spare money get fruit in ect as my oh has just started a new job so waiting for tax credits come through and to top it of i got my hopes up with my monthly being a week late just to test today and get a negative :(

congrats your the only one so far who lost anything this week! :haha:
warning inappropriate joke 

Spoiler
and maybe when you do go number 2 you will have lost more :rofl:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well thats what im hoping, i was going to take a load of laxatives tonight so i can erm... clear my syatem tomorow morning but ive got a teddy bears picnic with the childrens centre tomorow morning so wouldent really go well with being stuck on the toilet.... but russell is of work friday so i think thursday night will be a good nivght for me to load up on them and we will see... i will have to weigh myself before the laxatives and after too see the difference :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:
be careful.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

my bodys used to them :haha:

Spoiler
ever since ive popped russell out its like the docters have stuck a plug up there... a very large one :blush:
 <<<<TMI


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg, your making me laugh so hard I'm gonna wake the baby.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol sorry :D ill behave now


----------



## Lauraxamy

kimbobaloobob said:


> ive lost 1lb this week :( soo annoyed with it, but everything is against me loosing weight atm, maybe tmi but i havent been number 2 in 4 days, my monthly is 1 week late and ive no spare money get fruit in ect as my oh has just started a new job so waiting for tax credits come through and to top it of i got my hopes up with my monthly being a week late just to test today and get a negative :(

Well done 1lb is better than nothing! I just saw you're TTC, good luck :D


----------



## JoJo16

your convo made me LOL was lovely to read at 9.55am lol!!!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ive walked too much, and i have now gained two children who came round expecting to play on a playstation but i cant find the tv remote :dohh: so that + too much sun really dont go well :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

weighed myself today, lost 2 lbs, hopefully I can keep it off this weekend!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yayyyyy im going to weigh my self in a min just out of curiosity as those laxatives worked :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

half a lb :haha:


----------



## Jas029

...:haha:


----------



## tasha41

I am down 2lbs too right now, the trick is not to gain it back before Monday


----------



## supriseBump_x

Weighed myself yesterday, lost 3lbs :happydance:
Went on a 3 mile walk with my friend today :) had a healthy-ish lunch and a very healthy pasta salad for dinner :D Im quite proud of myself :) 
Went to asda and filled the fridge with healthy food :) xxx

Well done on everyone who has lost this week :D


----------



## JoJo16

woo go you girls.

im trying to not weigh myself all the time but i failed and did yesterday and have lost some!! but il wait untill the weigh-in on monday incase i gain it back ahaha
iv eaten no crap what so ever for a whole 4 days lmao!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

someones motivated :D i did a hours+ walk today, and then ran around funsters with a 3, 4 and 9 year old :D but got a taxi home due to going asda and russ seeing their beer offer :/ but i get my car back tomorow, hope i dont fall back to my old ways :( gonna do my shopping online now so i dont buy anything i dont need :)


----------



## Mariaa

I need to reccomend to everybody....
10 Minute Solution DVD's
They do millions of different workouts that are 10 minutes each.
Havnt used it yet obviously but watched it through and it looks really really good
Check Amazon.com they do them really cheap.
My one is 10 Minute Solution Belly, Bum and Thigh Blaster. It comes with a resistence band too....take a look! x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Mariaa said:


> I need to reccomend to everybody....
> 10 Minute Solution DVD's
> They do millions of different workouts that are 10 minutes each.
> Havnt used it yet obviously but watched it through and it looks really really good
> Check Amazon.com they do them really cheap.
> My one is 10 Minute Solution Belly, Bum and Thigh Blaster. It comes with a resistence band too....take a look! x

wow ot but i last time i saw you you were a few weeks along!!! hope everyings been/going ok :)


----------



## JoJo16

kim i was just gona say the same!! time flys!!!

and im off to take a look at the dvd :D thanks xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Dvd sounds like a great idea :D only thing is i dont have enough room in my room to do exercise dvds :( 

And not doing it in the living room where people can see in the window :haha: xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I just found a workout u can do and your LO can help :) 

*Instructions
Step
1
Lie flat on your back and pick the baby up. Hold the baby's torso and slowly lower the baby towards you. Slowly push the baby back up, completely extending your arms. This exercise works your arms and chest. Make this exercise with your baby extra special by talking to him and giving him kisses when you lower him towards you.
Step
2
Pick up the baby and put his face down on your shins with his head a little past your knees. Hold the baby's hands and slowly recline so that you're lying completely flat. Keeping your legs parallel to the floor, lift them and bring them to your stomach. Do this slowly and keep hold of the baby's hands at all times. Doing this exercise with your baby works your thighs and stomach.
Step
3
Hold your baby while you do squats. Hold him close and slowly squat as far as you can, then steadily bring yourself back up. His weight will add resistance to your squats, making them more effective.
Step
4
Put your baby in a baby carrier and go for a walk. The added weight makes the walk more efficient. Be sure to use sunscreen on his delicate skin.*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha41 said:


> I am down 2lbs too right now, the trick is not to gain it back before Monday

me too:thumbup:


----------



## JoJo16

lauren i can imagine doing this and alice looking at me like wtf you doing strange lady lol. its a good idea though im gona try it :D xxx


----------



## Jas029

Riley loves when I toss him up in the air he gets big old smiles and laughs.. And it's a good exercise for me! (I don't let go when I toss him up, obviously)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

russells too fat to toss up in the air :/


----------



## Jas029

kimbobaloobob said:


> russells too fat to toss up in the air :/

:haha:
How much does he weigh these days?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

im not sure, will stick him on the scales later, he was 15lb 7oz last time i got him weighted about a months ago and he was putting on average about 1lb 5 oz on every two weeks


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm getting weighed at the Doctors later so we'll see :| Tbh I don't think I've lost anything..


----------



## kimbobaloobob

remember different scales may differ a lb or two so double check on the ones you have been useing :hugs: and i always find docters scales wweigh heavier than most


----------



## Lauraxamy

Ohhh thanks! Will do :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

2lbs lost this week for me :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:happydance: well done, ill find out on wednesday at my group what ive done, ive been so good so i havent lost then im gonna have a tantrum right in front of the woman who weighs me :)


----------



## JoJo16

ive lost 1lb! one single pound :( im really dissapointed ive been eating so much more healthily and havnt eaten any crap. why cant i shift it :( 

well done rome :D xxxx


----------



## tasha41

Still down 2lbs! And I slipped up a few times, going to try to stick to it better this week and see if I get better results.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

JoJo16 said:


> ive lost 1lb! one single pound :( im really dissapointed ive been eating so much more healthily and havnt eaten any crap. why cant i shift it :(
> 
> well done rome :D xxxx

1 lbs really good hun honestly, people who dont have much to loose tend to loose weight slower than people who have more to loose. try eating loads of water melon and strawberrys. there based upon water so help you loose weight quicker as theres nothing naughty in them at all and you wee most it out xx :hugs:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

tasha41 said:


> Still down 2lbs! And I slipped up a few times, going to try to stick to it better this week and see if I get better results.

yay well done :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Sarah im the same, only 1lb... and iv done SO much walking and eating healthy!! 
Guess the Korma Sat nyt didnt help :haha: 
xxx


----------



## tasha41

https://www.hungry-girl.com/

Found this site, TONS of recipes/idea for healthier options for foods you like & easy low cal meals


----------



## Lauraxamy

Lost 2lbs! wooo. All the walking paid off, took long enough though. Watch me gain it back now :|


----------



## tasha41

Can someone living in the USA tell me how much Alli costs?? 

I'm wondering if I should pick it up on my next trip over, or if I should order online.


----------



## JoJo16

i was looking at alli aswell but its sooo expensive!! 

i think i might just need to start exercising more.


----------



## Jas029

Alli...?
Also, I'm 151 it looks like now.. Although I finally discovered the knob on the scale to even it out to 0 because it was like 2 pounds over so idk if my past weigh-ins were correct even though I always deducted those 2 pounds..
Hopefully now my weighing will be correct though!
That's like 4lbs since I join this group! (Assuming my scale is correct all the time) WHEWT


----------



## tasha41

JoJo16 said:


> i was looking at alli aswell but its sooo expensive!!
> 
> i think i might just need to start exercising more.

Yeah it's like $70 here (well to buy online, you can't get it in the stores.. apparently it's the same as Orlistat? and you need a prescription.. my BMI isn't high enough to get it :()


----------



## kimbobaloobob

theres bound to be cheaper versions around... maybe have a hunt for them?


----------



## tasha41

Yeah, I just have to search online or on a trip to the States, you can't buy it in Canada over the counter.. you need a prescription from a doctor for Orlistat..


----------



## Jas029

I'm confused and to lazy to google it.. what is it? and what does it do?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

its weightloss tablets xx


----------



## JoJo16

it helps you to loose more weight but u still need to have a balanced diet and eat well. unfortunetly u cant eat crap food and loose weight lmao
you can get them online and i think over the counter here but its like £40 for a months worth of tablets.


----------



## tasha41

It blocks like 25% of the fat you ingest, so rather than losing 2lbs you're supposed to lose 3?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls :) I've lost 6lbs in a week and 1 day :) I'm 18 and have. Little girl called ava :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya girls :) I've lost 6lbs in a week and 1 day :) I'm 18 and have. Little girl called ava :)

Well done! That's really good :happydance:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well done :D


----------



## JoJo16

i have lost 2lbs this week :D

iv not eaten any chocolate for over 2 weeks!

hows everyone else done? xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

1lb for me this week.


----------



## tasha41

Haven't weighed in yet... been busy at the new place... will try to do that soon..

I can't see there being any change, we had pizza Friday and McDs Saturday for dinner because we had no groceries :wacko:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i dont think ive done well, triple christening with lots of cakes, and a bbq :s


----------



## supriseBump_x

3lbs and a quarter for meee :) :thumbup: 

Was on my wii fit for half an hour tday :) xxx


----------



## JoJo16

woo well done rome and lauren xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> woo well done rome and lauren xxx

thanks :thumbup: you too


----------



## tasha41

I'll weigh in tomorrow morning.. my scale's in my sister's room, she is asleep!


----------



## tasha41

I am down 3lbs!!!

I don't know how. Must have been all the cleaning and stuff.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha41 said:


> I am down 3lbs!!!
> 
> I don't know how. Must have been all the cleaning and stuff.

:happydance:


so just tried on my "goal" jeans i can now get them half way up my thigh :rofl:
but when i tried them on a few weeks ago i couldnt get them any further then just above my knees :haha:


----------



## tasha41

:happydance:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:D well done everyone, i shall find out tomorrow how ive done :/


----------



## Lauraxamy

Will weigh tommorow girls, done so bad this week :(


----------



## tasha41

I just ate Chinese food .. :dohh:

Good thing I am off to clean at the new house again. And maybe buy some paint..


----------



## Jas029

I got weighed yesterday when signing up for WIC it was 144 which is like..7lbs in a week :shock:
So today I weighed myself nd I lost 3lbs :dance: (148lbs)

Sooo proud of myself


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats jas,


----------



## Jas029

Thanks, same to you!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Jas029 said:


> I got weighed yesterday when signing up for WIC it was 144 which is like..7lbs in a week :shock:
> So today I weighed myself nd I lost 3lbs :dance: (148lbs)
> 
> Sooo proud of myself

Well done! :happydance:


----------



## Lauraxamy

1lb lost! I'm not doing too well at this lol :(


----------



## tasha41

I think I'm gonna stay this same or gain this week. Been grumpy/emotional lol


----------



## kimbobaloobob

2lb on :haha: :change: so worth it though


----------



## Jas029

weighing in but its not monday? You guys are confusing me!!


----------



## Jas029

Also, I've been baddd...
I made banana nut muffins the other day and they're sooo addictive


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol i get weighed at a slimming group on a wednesday 
x


----------



## tasha41

Lol no... I weighed in Mon but I have a feeling unless I do some hiking or something this weekend I'll gain. 

And Friday-Sunday I have to work a total of 24 hours, ick. 

Saturday I hope to do gardening though after work... maybe that will help


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Jas029 said:


> Also, I've been baddd...
> I made banana nut muffins the other day and they're sooo addictive

but bannanas are healthy :D so its not as bad :haha:


----------



## Jas029

kimbobaloobob said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I've been baddd...
> I made banana nut muffins the other day and they're sooo addictive
> 
> but bannanas are healthy :D so its not as bad :haha:Click to expand...

Muffins themselves aren't though :rofl:
Do you guys have banana nut muffins there?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

nope, i couldent imagine it to be honest :haha: our 'fruit muffins tend to include berrys like blueberrys and raspberrys... cant say iver heard of bannana


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so im doing bad! but someone stole my food from my house!! :(


----------



## tasha41

^ what! :(


I'm doing.... honestly bad meal choices but not snacking. haha. What does that mean.. not good, but not as bad as I could be..


----------



## kimbobaloobob

someone stole your food????


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i know its crazy! okay, so I lost my key to my house a few weeks ago and haven't had a chance to take to my landlady to get a new copy anyway
so like 3 weeks ago, 4 food items went missing from my place and I told my family and i think they just thought I was crazy, :S
anyway so the other night I came home and my one door was open, and i thought maybe it just blew open from the wind? I have no idea :S 
so I went to have something to eat open my freezer and my food was gone! then i went to my cupboards and my bread,soups and such were gone! 
so I called my landlady and now am going to be alot more careful!!
but I'm so freaked about it, cause who was in my house? and what else did they take with out me noticing?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

woow thats freaky... how did they know where you lived???. Have you checked all your valuables?
:hugs: i hate the thought of some randomer coming into my house


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes, io think its the people who live below me :(
it scares me so much!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

so mean :( as long as your ok though :hugs: :) and fancy just stealing food the skanks!!! thats pretty desperate (and weird) are your locks changed now?
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes, 
makes me sad that someone would steal from a young single mom.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

some people are just pathetic though, you should take your dog for a walk and let her squat by their front door :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

if its the people who live below me ( i think its them) 
my dog wont go near their door cause they have two HUGE dogs and she gets scared lol


----------



## tasha41

Omg that makes me sick, how disgusting, to steal someones food :(

Let me know if you need anything... I am not _THAT_ far away, and though the Similac stuff never got there I can mail you a money order (I think they're insured) or grocery card if you need it. <3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*thank you so much*
but I'm okay because my child text benefit came the next day, but god people are so fucked up.


----------



## tasha41

.... I love baby bonus... it has saved me many times!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

awww that was really nice tasha :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

I would fly all the way over to Canada with some food for u to get a bossie from that gorgeous lil boy of yours in return :flower: :D x

N urgh it's weigh in day :( better go jump on the scales :haha:


----------



## tasha41

Blah I gained 1lb, I ate garlic bread last night... like a lot lol.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Only lost half a pound this week :( 
My own fault rele :( x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

*Tasha* you can loose it again next week :) 
*suprisebump* those halfs still make a difference hun well done :)


----------



## JoJo16

i didnt loose anything this week. but im happy cus i didnt gain either and i had 3 take aways and lots of birhday cake aha. 

rome i jus caught up thats horrible someone stole your food :hugs: xx


----------



## Jas029

146 :thumbup: 2 pounds I believe this week


----------



## Jas029

Wow.. 1 more pound and I've lost 10 pounds since joining.. Thanks girls :D
That's 10lbs in under a month :smug:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well done jas and sophie :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

gained a 1lb :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

updated OP
and removed everyone who hasn't posted in awhile.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

rome you havent added my +2.5 :haha:
sorry to hassle you :)


----------



## tasha41

I went on a 30 min walk with Elyse today... all she would tolerate lol. 

I wish driving burned calories, I must have done like 1.5 hrs today around town


----------



## QuintinsMommy

kimbobaloobob said:


> rome you havent added my +2.5 :haha:
> sorry to hassle you :)

updated now :flower:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Opps thought I posted Monday, no change for me :( I ate so much at the weekend


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha your from Hamilton right?


----------



## tasha41

yep!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe! im jealous! you have a roller derby team! i would LOVE to do that

plus did you feel the earthquake there?


----------



## tasha41

Ohhh yeah!! Family in Peterborough & Sault Ste. Marie felt it too... but up on the escarpment here they didn't... weird! A member here from Barrie felt it too


----------



## tasha41

& hah I never knew that about the Roller Derby team, I'm not tough enough for that lol but it'd be fun!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i felt it here, but it was tiny.

ya, I was watching rachel ray and it was a lady who lost 70lbs doing roller derby so i googled and the closest team is Hamilton and i was sad that there isnt one in niagara.


----------



## tasha41

They have a Roller Derby 101 course... already started in May though.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe next time they have them i can see how much all the cost would be


----------



## kimbobaloobob

0.5 lb of
x


----------



## Jas029

I don't think I'll do very good this week..I've been eating nothing but nasty microwavable foods last couple days.. But I'm going over to my uncles who was just diagnosed with diabetes so luckily he won't have junk food there


----------



## Lauraxamy

I've been really ill so can't eat properly so hopefully it will of helped me to lose weight this week lol only good thing about being ill :thumbup:


----------



## Jas029

I'm gonna be surprised if I lost anything this week.. I was at my uncles and ate sooo unhealthy..Although I did swim a bunch.. My uncle said "It's ok, You're on vacation.":dohh: Must not fall for it!


----------



## amygwen

can i join this?!!?!?!

it would probably keep me a tad bit more motivated rather then just doing it all by my lonesome! i gained like 80 lbs in my pregnancy (grossssss) ha! and, right now i weigh 173 (did weigh 202) and my goal is 135 (prepregnancy weight)!

when do you guys do your weigh ins is there a day of the week?! :) :flower:


----------



## Jas029

amygwen said:


> can i join this?!!?!?!
> 
> it would probably keep me a tad bit more motivated rather then just doing it all by my lonesome! i gained like 80 lbs in my pregnancy (grossssss) ha! and, right now i weigh 173 (did weigh 202) and my goal is 135 (prepregnancy weight)!
> 
> when do you guys do your weigh ins is there a day of the week?! :) :flower:

Welcome!:hugs:
We weigh in Monday's


----------



## amygwen

woohoooo! thank yoU!! that's great. 
*i'm so excited!! *


----------



## tasha41

I weighed tonight, no loss. Maybe in the morning I will be lighter! Drank alcohol this weekend and ate like Burger King one night... which omg is so delicious, I don't understand why people go anywhere else (like McDs etc)...


----------



## supriseBump_x

Lost a Measly Pound :thumbup: :( 
Iv decided that i'm on a strict diet from now on, Going on holiday in October and REALLY need to loose this weight by then! 
Well done to everyone whos lost :) xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

3lbs lost! I am sooo happy :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nothing lost :'(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> can i join this?!!?!?!
> 
> it would probably keep me a tad bit more motivated rather then just doing it all by my lonesome! i gained like 80 lbs in my pregnancy (grossssss) ha! and, right now i weigh 173 (did weigh 202) and my goal is 135 (prepregnancy weight)!
> 
> when do you guys do your weigh ins is there a day of the week?! :) :flower:

oooh I gained 70lbs while pregnant, im stuck at 158, it goes down then right back up again :nope: im trying to get to 137.


----------



## Lauraxamy

PreggoEggo said:


> nothing lost :'(

Don't worry you've done well other weeks :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

PreggoEggo said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> can i join this?!!?!?!
> 
> it would probably keep me a tad bit more motivated rather then just doing it all by my lonesome! i gained like 80 lbs in my pregnancy (grossssss) ha! and, right now i weigh 173 (did weigh 202) and my goal is 135 (prepregnancy weight)!
> 
> when do you guys do your weigh ins is there a day of the week?! :) :flower:
> 
> oooh I gained 70lbs while pregnant, im stuck at 158, it goes down then right back up again :nope: im trying to get to 137.Click to expand...


so happy for you though that you were able to lose the amount you have! very jealous. *you can do itttt!! * :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

gained a pound... Knew it :cry: I'm putting myself on a strict diet this week :(


----------



## amygwen

i think today is the weigh in right?

i gained a pound :(


----------



## Jas029

145ish I weighed Saturday I believe it was because I had been trying my best that week since I gained last week. It said I gained ANOTHER lb.. so I weighed yesterday and it said I was like 148 or something :wacko: I'm starting to wonder if I read the scale wrong or what.. Anyway after a very confusing frustrating week I BELIEVE I was 147 when I weighed in last week.. so 2lbs I think?
Like I said. This has been a VERY confusing week!!


----------



## tasha41

Oh fudge, I haven't weighed in 2 weeks I think. I am down 2lbs though, been cutting out pop and trying to say no to junk.. it's everywhere though!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no change for me!! :'( 

im confused jas lol did you lose 2lbs?


----------



## Akira

OK its so time for me to get my arse into gear and loose some of this bloody weight!

The day before I had her....227lbs
The day I came home from hospital - 209lbs
Current - 196lbs (god I hate myself)
Goal - 150lbs

I have a long long way to go :cry:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Sorry forgot to post. No change for me! GR.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> no change for me!! :'(
> 
> im confused jas lol did you lose 2lbs?

I..Think so?:-k

I can't find a smiley where it's scratching their head.. so that will do..
Although while searching I found this :loo:
:-k


----------



## tasha41

Packed hummus and whole wheat crackers for my dinner at work tonight. About 200 calories worth of dinner there. I might go over to the grocery store and get some yogurt or something too since it's in the same parking lot as us lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

still haven`t lost anything


----------



## leoniebabey

Oooh can i join in this !
I seriously need to lose nearly a stone to get to my ideal weight :|


----------



## amygwen

i've lost two pounds this week! :D


----------



## leoniebabey

amygwen said:


> i've lost two pounds this week! :D


well done, :thumbup:
i think i found them :rofl:


----------



## Jas029

....:cry: 
I give up I'm ready to just turn anorexic I've lost all hope in myself..
These scales... Everytime I weigh myself within a day or so it's soo different then the day before.. 
Lets just say it claims I've gained a bunch.. I've been so horrible with my eating and not walking much or anything.. My mom says if I'm about to have another period it can make me gain back.. but ugh.. :cry:
It's not gonna get any better.. next two weekends we're having two big parties.. Meaning lots of food.. lots of unhealthy food mostly.. 

Can I die now? :cry:


----------



## Akira

Aw Jas I know how that feels, I HATE the WII Fit now, for like a week straight I was gaining weight EVERY day. Then I left in=t for a few days and had lost it again thank god. Now I only weigh myself once a week, I think its just too much to do it everyday. and its true with the period thing, the bloating etc associated with periods can make you gain weight!

And for the partys, can you make sure you take some healthier stuff with you, or at least if you drink, make sure you have enough that you puke it all back up haha!! 

As for my weigh in, -2lbs


----------

